# M1-570 End Mill Driver



## tr7sprint1 (May 10, 2016)

Hi fellow machinist,

does anyone have atlas M1-570 end mill driver dimensions or a drawing? I'd like to make this item.

thanks,

Clifton Davis
here in  Illinois


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2016)

Clifton,

That's actually called a shell mill driver or shell mill arbor.  I have one - somewhere.  When I find it, if someone else hasn't turned up a factory drawing or done one, I'll do it.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks

Wa5cab


----------



## hardhatdiver (May 11, 2016)

Clifton,
Here's a couple of pictures. I can dim it for you if you like unless wa5cab (Robert) already got a start on it. I saw there are two on eBay right now. When I looked, one was $63 and the other was $83 if memory serves me.
Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## tr7sprint1 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks,

I'll create a 3d model and drawing with dimensions you provide.

I got outbid on the used one.


----------



## hardhatdiver (May 11, 2016)

I'll see if I can sketch that up this evening.
Jeremy


----------



## wa5cab (May 11, 2016)

Well, I thought that I was going to save you the trouble by acquiring a copy of the M1-570 factory drawing.  But I gave the girl the wrong part number and by the time I realized it, it was too late to call her back.  I'll call in the morning and give her the correct part number.  Fortunately, as it turns out, I haven't yet acquired an M1-577 1/2" cutter holder.  So it won't be a total loss.

FWIW and the benefit of those few here who knew or at least dealt with her, Jolene Olds retired in February.  After 38 years with Clausing.  When she first went to work for them, they were still making Atlas lathes.  Who knows, she may have handled the paperwork to ship my lathe to Houston.


----------



## wa5cab (May 12, 2016)

Bad news on the M1-570 Shell End Mill Driver.  Clausing doesn't have the part and doesn't have the drawing. 

They did, however, have the drawings on the 7/8" and 1" arbors and associated parts (or most of them).  As soon as I get the drawings cleaned up, I will upload them to Downloads.  I already uploaded the arbor driver drawing.  It took very little cleanup.  There was a note on it that said it was re-drawn in the early 50's.  So it took very little cleanup.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (May 17, 2016)

Has anyone sketch the dimension for the m1-570 end mill driver?

Cliff


----------



## Green Frog (Jun 10, 2016)

Any progress on these drawings?  Not pushing you, but the thread is getting pushed down the queue and I didn't want it to drop out of sight.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry, got sidetracked.  I'll work on them today.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks wa5cab,

I figured you would get to it.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2016)

I finally finished the cleanup of the drawings on the 7/8" and 1" diameter arbors.  Those two drawings plus the ones on the two nuts, two 1/2" spacers and the arbor driver (fits both arbors) are now in Downloads in the Atlas Drawings category/folder.  As the other spacers are exactly the same as the 1/2" pair except for length and as most of the drawings are absolutely terrible, I elected not to waste the time to make them legible.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wa5cab, are you still going to  provide the dimensions or sketch  for the end mill driver/arbor? 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jun 21, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I finally finished the cleanup of the drawings on the 7/8" and 1" diameter arbors.  Those two drawings plus the ones on the two nuts, two 1/2" spacers and the arbor driver (fits both arbors) are now in Downloads in the Atlas Drawings category/folder.  As the other spacers are exactly the same as the 1/2" pair except for length and as most of the drawings are absolutely terrible, I elected not to waste the time to make them legible.



Thank you for all the unpaid work you do. Please let us know how we can help take some of the burden.


 Steve Shannon


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 21, 2016)

Clifton,

Sorry.  I forgot about it while trying to clean up the arbor drawings to usable status.  I finally this morning managed to find my M1-570 and cutter.  Then, someone came to the door and told me someone had broken the back glass out of my Land Rover.  So I haven't made much progress yet.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jun 22, 2016)

wa5cab,

No problem,

I can wait until you have time. I know how it works, things come up when you're trying to get things done.

I want to make it and add to my collections of tooling.

Clifton


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 27, 2016)

The drawing for the M1-570 Shell Mill Driver is finished and has been uploaded.  You will find it in DOWNLOADS under the Atlas Drawings category.  Sorry to take so long.  If anyone spots any errors, please let me know.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jun 27, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> The drawing for the M1-570 Shell Mill Driver is finished and has been uploaded.  You will find it in DOWNLOADS under the Atlas Drawings category.  Sorry to take so long.  If anyone spots any errors, please let me know.



*Thank you,

wa5cab*


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 10, 2016)

Since I wrote the above, I found an error and thought that I had posted it in this thread.  Must have gone into the wrong thread.  Since then, I have also split the Atlas drawings between (so far) three sub-categories, Lathe, Mill and Other.


----------

